# Head East and Join the crowds



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't fish like this, but these photos are within the past 2 weeks from up east.

I don't quite see the point in this sort of trout fishing, but too each their own.







flash--------------------------------------------out


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Reminds me of the urine trofts at the old Browns stadium.
Janus


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

No Wonder I Stay Home!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...lol... but let us know some facts.. that is PA, and they stock 900,000 steelhead in there 50 minute wide piece of state. The fishery is a joke, and overstocked


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

pictures like this are exactly why i do not post fishing reports on the rivers i fish. or at least specific spots. and deter me from going to specific rivers.

I know PA is a different story...... but i hate fishing in crowds. I hate It

Did i say i hate fishing in crowds?

I hate it! Let them all fish PA! fine with me. as long as ohio does not look like that in those ditches. Or at least consistantly.

Again, I hate fishing crowds


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That second picture is nuts, what's the point?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I had to fish like that I would give up the sport. That is why I do not go west in the spring for the walleye run.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is Walnut Creek in PA over the weekend. Found these pics on a PA site.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow who would want to fish like that.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Fish it in the dark....trout don't like lots of feet around them either.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

As a matter of fact, watching a lighted bober pop up and then disappear is really exciting.... Try it and you'll be hooked for sure.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i used to do it at the rocky, if your not using a lighted bobber. the would jump out of the water and then you would have to find which guy had 1 on his rod.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> If I had to fish like that I would give up the sport. That is why I do not go west in the spring for the walleye run.


OH yeh, That does remind one of the Maumee when the walleye are in. I'm with BigDaddy on this one! NO WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished Elk Creek, PA like that once. I'll never complain about the crowds on the Rock again.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like trout stocking day at Punderson! LOL!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those Pa. guys are a trip! 
Last time I went to Pa(Elk & Walnut) it did seem like if you walked just a little distance from the parking lots, you'd lose the crowds quickly.
Seems like the Pa. fisherman like to stay as close as they can to their cars...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It is kinda like ice fishing. you see an ice shanty out on the ice, for some reason you are drawn to that spot to setup right next to the guy. You think he must be catching fish if he is there....then the process repeats itself. Before you know it, you have Shantyville on the ice, nobody catching fish, and then questioning yourself why you plopped down next to the guy....haha..

My post wasn't meant to start a war....I can see it in the future of this post......As soon as a PA guy reads this thread, he will blow up and tell the Ohio boys to stay home....or as he would say....it's the Ohio boys that are crowding the PA rivers......

I feel fortunate that in a seasons time, where I go fishing on the rivers, I won't see the ammount of people in a years time as I do in that 1 picture. This is why some fisherman scout months ahead, so that they don't have to deal with crowds.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol.. I will stay home ,and I'll drive right through there state w/o spendin ga dime. O trust me they bash us freely on Fisherie all the time ....lol... Its all in good humor ...hey its raining!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm just confused on "how" you fish like that. Do you just throw bait with a sinker? doesn't seem like you could drift anything because you have a human backback on.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I use to river fish like this in Washington Sate takes a bit getting used to. We called it combat fishing. Basically you wait for the guy downstream to cast then you cast above him and drift back down. When all 100 people are insync it a fabulous thing until you get a hook up and half to walk your fish down stream to fight. You have to manuever over under and around everyone else and then hope your fish doesn't wrap around the legs of someone and break you off as well. Also this is where anyone with braided line on gets cursed at because and mono that touches it usually results in a break off. Plus any braided line that's snagged and broken off in a hole usually results in a lot of lost gear. I have actually fished where someone was casting over my shoulder and I had to draw the line there.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

That picture is a big turn-off.
Fishing is not standing in line in the fish market.....That is why they call it fishing....
Laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

KSUFLASH said:


> My post wasn't meant to start a war....I can see it in the future of this post......


Shouldn't start a war. It's actually a good service by reminding those who are sick of the extremely low water conditions in Ohio what they may see when crossing the border into PA. It's a shock to those who make their first trip, especially during the weekend, when they have never witnessed the big crowds. 

The thing that I find "interesting" isn't necessarily the crowds, but what they are fishing in. Most of the water where they're fishing isn't too deep and often extremely clear. Why are there so many fishing in waders, with water up to their ankles? At least the crowds casting to the lake have more luck potential than the guys fishing the shallow water. At least the guys who fish the walleye run are casting into water deep enough where they can't see the fish.


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

those pics look like the trout pond at the sportsman show when i was a kid . not to mention the how embarrassed the trout must be.he he he . living in ohio we are just not going to ever get that feeling of being on some remote river that has been untouched by man.the tribs we trout fish have been hammered days before we are able to fish.we can eather make the best of it and have some fun or the hell with it. im not going to pa.im going out to the long wall sunday and im going to have some fun with my friends . when that gets elbow to elbow we can load up the kayaks . good luck guys , spike.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

bye the way spike..

GO PUPS!!!! nice avatar.... I will be at the massillon vs. MCK game in a few weeks.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Pa doessn't stock 900,000, they stock over 2 million with an additional 80,000 brown trout in april/may. You have to remeber the fall run in PA far exceeds Ohio(I love Ohio especially in the Spring), and I have fished Ohio for over 15 years in the river. But you have everyone in the state flocking to a handful of streams that have almost no flow and the are hundreds of fish stuck in these "sportsman show like" pools with no where to go and no interest in feeding. The problem occurrs now when the flow is non existent but the fisherman keep coming so there is limited amounts of stream to fish. Unfortunately the fish turn out looking like christmas trees from all of the foul hookups. 
I like PA but when its low you couldnt hold a gun to my head to fish it, and yes the line fishing is normal and it looks just like an assembly line, but for alot of guys getting 30 fish a day is worth it. Just shell out $65 for an outta state license


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

those pics look like the trout pond at the sportsman show when i was a kid . not to mention the how embarrassed the trout must be.he he he . living in ohio we are just not going to ever get that feeling of being on some remote river that has been untouched by man.the tribs we trout fish have been hammered days before we are able to fish.we can eather make the best of it and have some fun or the hell with it. im not going to pa.im going out to the long wall sunday and im going to have some fun with my friends . when that gets elbow to elbow we can load up the kayaks . good luck guys , spike.


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

sent the same message twice , im 51 my grandkids understand lol .


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

If I wanted to fish like that, I'd just go to the trout pool at the sportsman show! At least if you catch one there, you win something!!  


EDIT: spike beat me to it!!


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

After seeing a couple of PA's mile creeks I've been very grateful for what we have in Ohio. I didn't fish there but did come to realize alot of the creeks are short and I assume empty out pretty fast.
I did join a line of a dozen or so guys on the Cowlitz River in WA on one of my first steelhead outings. My best friend took me out, stuck a rod in my hand and we hopped in line. Downstream guy casts first then right down the line like the "rockettes" and if you snagged you broke off in a hurry because the water was crankin and everybody's drift was right behind yours. Not my favorite way to fish but I had a good time and met some nice people.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I fished pa a couple of years and wont do it any more, ill keep my money in OHIO!!!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

MiCkFly said:


> After seeing a couple of PA's mile creeks I've been very grateful for what we have in Ohio. I didn't fish there but did come to realize alot of the creeks are short and I assume empty out pretty fast.
> I did join a line of a dozen or so guys on the Cowlitz River in WA on one of my first steelhead outings. My best friend took me out, stuck a rod in my hand and we hopped in line. Downstream guy casts first then right down the line like the "rockettes" and if you snagged you broke off in a hurry because the water was crankin and everybody's drift was right behind yours. Not my favorite way to fish but I had a good time and met some nice people.


I use to fish the Cowlitz a lot. It definitely takes some getting use to. Hauling big 30+ lbs kings out of there was a lot of fun.


----------

